# More than can be told!



## formula1 (Jan 17, 2011)

Psalm 40
4Blessed is the man who makes the LORD his trust, who does not turn to the proud, to those who go astray after a lie!
5You have multiplied, O LORD my God, your wondrous deeds and your thoughts toward us; none can compare with you! I will proclaim and tell of them, yet they are more than can be told.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 17, 2011)

formula1 said:


> Psalm 40
> 4Blessed is the man who makes the LORD his trust, who does not turn to the proud, to those who go astray after a lie!
> 5You have multiplied, O LORD my God, your wondrous deeds and your thoughts toward us; none can compare with you! I will proclaim and tell of them, yet they are more than can be told.



One of a Christian's disappointments is trying to explain the unexplainable to a questioner or the uninformed.

Thank you for the scripture post.


----------

